# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #16



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back after a week break. This week we give some last minute election musings and then we talk improvised weapons. Fun for the whole family!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-11-06T21_22_35-08_00

If missed any previous shows you can catch up here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Piss in a bottle ? Sas you that would just piss off your attacker , jmho . I do like the show you guys a great .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very funny show, gentlemen. You really outdid yourselves this time. Excellent employment idea you guys had: when I learn to catch flaming cats I'm going to try for a position in the new Trump administration. LOL.

Oh yeah, thanks for the shout out. Am I famous now? Autograph seekers may PM my Filipino maid, she reads everything.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is he guy I couldn't remember:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Waiting for everyone to go to sleep so I can listen in peace  Although last podcast made me laugh out loud many times


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Denton,

Earl Pitts might be my new hero. My wife says we're secretly related.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch: "I'm your podcast wife."
Denton: "Ok, bitch."

haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So odd, the podcast crashed on me right after you started fake-blaming the Russians, right after someone got smacked with a vodka bottle.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> So odd, the podcast crashed on me right after you started fake-blaming the Russians, right after someone got smacked with a vodka bottle.


The Russians probably did it!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kids toys as improvised weapons? lol, you guys are making me laff! Urine as a weapon? OMGosh, only it freezed up on me right at that point, about @28:55, so never got to hear the ending. :-(


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Kids toys as improvised weapons? lol, you guys are making me laff! Urine as a weapon? OMGosh, only it freezed up on me right at that point, about @28:55, so never got to hear the ending. :-(


You didn't miss much. We only talked about throw poo.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You didn't miss much. We only talked about throw poo.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Growing up we had a neighbor like that; a little boy. He chased my little sister around outside the house threatening to pee on her. My dog bit him, though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Vintage lawn darts. Who remembers them? There's a kid toy with weapon potential.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Vintage lawn darts. Who remembers them? There's a kid toy with weapon potential.
> 
> View attachment 28818
> 
> ...


Back in the days when society knew it was best to weed out the slower and dumber.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Piss in a bottle ? Sas you that would just piss off your attacker , jmho . I do like the show you guys a great .


This was improvised weapons not best case scenario weapons. You're standing in an empty room with nothing but a water bottle and a full bladder and three dudes are coming to kill you....Pop quiz hotshot- what do you do? What. Do. You. Do?????


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> This was improvised weapons not best case scenario weapons. You're standing in an empty room with nothing but a water bottle and a full bladder and three dudes are coming to kill you....Pop quiz hotshot- what do you do? What. Do. You. Do?????


first of all I wouldn't be unarmed , second if I had to " p " at that time will I guess I will have wet pants , lol .


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Denton and Denton's podcast wife, great show! Guess I need to add sturdier curtain rods to my todo list just in case I need to stab a zombie in the eye some day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

